# Factory Rally Again In 2010????



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

H2OSprayer did a great job on the 08 factory rally








http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...mp;#entry303101

Keystone has expressed an interest in doing it again. For those of us that missed it, myself included, and those that did make it, is there an interest in going back. 2 years off again leaves plenty of time for discussion and planning. It would probably have to be in the same window, as that is when the factory is in shutdown but if another window of time is suggested, we can always ask.

John


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I think that is a great idea. I felt bad that we were not able to make this one, and after reading the post rally reviews, I was really bummed!
Doing the rally on a two year cycle is probably much more realistic than trying to do it every year.

You have my vote!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

The BigA household would definately be interested. It broke our hearts to have to miss this time.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I would definitely like to make it as mickey got in the way this year and we have no plans on going back.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Yes please.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

We sure would like to go! If we can get a more fuel efficient tow vehicle in the next 18 months then we sure would like to see the Factory!

-CC


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Sounds like a great idea!!


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

I'd do it again in a heartbeat! Pretty sure grunt0311 will, too.


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Chris is we do this again count me in only this time i will have WATER BALLOONS (Thor) All kidding i will help out in anyway you need it.

Will Magellan be giving directions?
?


----------



## whodey (Feb 9, 2007)

Count us in. We had a great time. Maybe we'll be able to pickup that 5ver that they're going to build for us









Mike


----------



## Stan (Aug 9, 2006)

We'd be interested. Sorry we had already made plans at the same time as this years, but it was good to catch up with some of the folks at the "after factory rally" at Indiana Dunes.

2 Years should be enough time to put together a complete book of campground 'shananigans' ... right Mike??

Stan


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

I'd be interested if the timing is right.


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

We'd be interested if diesel prices go down







Have talked about doing the Elkhardt tours before, and 2 years should give enough planning time.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Sounds like a possible winner for us.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Definetly interested!!!


----------



## advancedtel (May 7, 2008)

Where is the factory located?


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

advancedtel said:


> Where is the factory located?


Goshen, Indiana


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Work got in the way this year but we would be very interested in trying to make it next time!

Go for it!

Steve


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Count us in. Hopefully the date will work.

Thor


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

We're interested also. Dates and cost of gas will be major factors.
Had a great time at the last one.

BTW Thor, any problems with customs?


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

Dreamtimers said:


> We're interested also. Dates and cost of gas will be major factors.
> Had a great time at the last one.
> 
> BTW Thor, any problems with customs?


I as of yet do not have an outback. But!! I hope to have one well before then and this trip sounds awesome to me. Plus i could nail a whole bunch of states on the map!!! One question though... Anyone know how hilly I-80 through PA is?? It looks like it crosses the Adirondack mountains. But also looks like I-91 to I-84 to I-80 is my best bet....

I assume we get a factory tour, correct?? I would use a 7-10 day vaca for this event!!

As far as fuel prices go, we have two years to plan for it, start a change jar for the fuel!!, actually we may need a bucket!!!


----------



## 4xys (Mar 18, 2007)

We would be very interested in the rally, depends on how it falls with the boys activities & Scout camp.


----------



## Mickie's_Fam (Sep 2, 2007)

We would be interested. We were not able to make it this year.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

I see that folks are staring to prepare plans for next summer. Does the factory rally sound like something that we should begin to plan again for next summer?


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

H2oSprayer said:


> I see that folks are staring to prepare plans for next summer. Does the factory rally sound like something that we should begin to plan again for next summer?


Depending on when it is, we would be interested. I think it would be fun.


----------



## shelty (Jun 26, 2008)

We'd be very interested in attending if the time frame worked. The factory tour sounds like fun. Maybe we could all get Gilligan's autograph???


----------



## leaderdogmom (Feb 14, 2009)

We would definitely be interested. Next year is pretty open for us also. Sounds like a good time. DH and I toured the Jayco factory about ten years ago, found it really interesting.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

As far as a time frame, if I remember correctly, they usually shut the factory down for a couple weeks around the 4th of July. This worked out great for the first rally as hearing and eye protection was not required during the tour. I'm not sure how much we would have been able to talk with our tour leader during the tour if we all had to wear hearing protection.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

see new thread for interest

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=27354


----------

